# Canning with garlic



## swainsrus (Aug 3, 2012)

I am new to canning and was hoping to figure this out. I need y'alls brain power, please.
I recently canned some spaghetti sauce with crushed fresh garlic about a month ago. I did not use the whole amount as I have read before that garlic can overpower things when sitting for awhile. Used a quart jar of it the other night and it was a bit bitter tasting. Edible by all means but had a bitter tang to it.
Should I not use the garlic or lessen it even more? 
When y'all more experienced canners can how do you use your garlic? 
Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I would leave the garlic out and add it when you use the sauce. Just add and let it simmer on low for awhile so then you have the taste without the bitter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree ...

I add herbs and spices when I'm ready to use.


----------



## swainsrus (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you! I have heard people using garlic when they can but I'll think we'll pass.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I love all the recipes out there for canning - they look so good, and so quick and easy to just heat up and serve because everything is already done. But I agree with the others. I've learned to leave stuff out (not just garlic) and can/store the single items by themselves, then combine them when I actually cook with them. 

The downside to that is that a number of folks have mentioned that the flavors meld together over time and that's what makes certain canning recipes so tasty. I guess I have to find a balance.  But when in doubt, I play it safe now.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm just the opposite. As I'm cooking the tomatoes down to the consistency we like, I add the spices. However, I'm using mostly dried spices since I didn't grow any this year. I'm still using oregano, basil and parsley that I grew in '08. We bought onion and garlic powder in large quantities awhile back and still have quite a bit. But it all goes in during the canning process. AuntJoe likes the idea of just pouring it out ready to go.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We find the flavors really meld together over time. And you can't beat the pour it out and eat routine


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

I use LOTSA garlic and have never found anything to be bitter. But, I guess to each their own.


----------



## wildcat (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm with you, ilovetigger!

OF course I love Garlic...

I DID get a lil' too much salt in a batch of canned ground beef tho'...


----------

